# Please Help a developing Noob



## redneckdan (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm new to developing and I just started shooting color slide film.  I don't use a slide project, I just store the slides in stripes lik I do negatives.  I'd like to start developing my own.  I have never developed film before.  Where do I get the E6 chemicals at?  I'm looking at doing about 6-10 rolls per batch and I will not store the chemicals for more than a day or two.  any and all advice would be much appreciated.  thanks.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 13, 2006)

Any large camera store should carry the chemistry.  You will need a good tank, preferably SS, an accurate thermometer, a bowl to fill with water at the correct temperature and put the tank into and a means to time the process.  For years, I've used a simple tape on which I've recorded complete instructions, including time indicators ['Pour out developer in 5 seconds - mark.']  The chemistry will keep better if stored in the 'fridge.

Some Photo-Flo and film clips are almost mandatory.  Also, read the instructions carefully before hand.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 14, 2006)

The recorded tape is a great idea especially if you're trying to do something else at the same time!


----------



## burtharrris (Jul 7, 2006)

This might sound dumb, but after you roll up your film in your camera, how do you get the end of the strip out to develop it?


----------



## redneckdan (Jul 8, 2006)

In the dark room, take the cassette in yer hand with the long end of the spool pointed down ward.  Slam the cassette down on the nearest hard surface, I use the bath tub edge cause I do my DR work in my bathroom.  The cassette will come apart, usualy the end caps will go flying, lost to be later found by, and agitated your room mate.:er:   The film will be in your hand, ready to be wound on to your tank spools.  theres also the less dramatic method of using a can opener hook.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 8, 2006)

You might find it helpful, once you have the spool of film out of the cassette, to cut off the film leader tongue before you start loading the film onto the development tank reel.


----------



## niccig (Jul 8, 2006)

lol redneckdan, sounds like my method.  There's also a little device called a film leader retriever (like $7 from B&H) that will get the film out of the cannister for you - which I imagine is helpful if you bulk load and don't want to destroy your film cannisters.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 9, 2006)

There are bulk load plastic cassettes which open by simply turning one end cap about 1/8 turn.


----------



## stingray (Jul 10, 2006)

or ones mind you that can be opened in your hand by popping off the lid pushing the knob bit with your thumb... the bashing/can opener methods are only necessary for ssingle use cassettes.


----------

